# First open water swim



## Stig-OT-Dump (25 Aug 2013)

Did the Great Scottish Swim up at Loch Lomond yesterday. What a fantastic event - great organisation, great venue, great weather. Was keeping my youngest company so was restricted to the 1/2 mile (you had to be 16 to do the mile). We were given the same time but he was placed 1 higher - never have lost bragging rights been so painful.
Don't know if anyone else on here did it, but I'd thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## buggi (25 Aug 2013)

I've been doing the British Gas great swims for the last 3 years. They are brilliant. Windermere is usually choppy, London is a bit yucky water, manchester is calm so great for beginners and Surrey...much the same as Windermere, depends on the weather. The only one i haven't done is Scotland and that is because the first time i booked to do it, the event got cancelled and i lost flights/accommodation money, so decided to stick to ones i could drive to.

you can't beat the feeling. absolute freedom.


----------

